# We've got one in labor... Ewe lamb, pics



## Remuda1 (Mar 13, 2012)

Keep your fingers crossed, cuz this one is cuh-RAZY!!


----------



## Remuda1 (Mar 13, 2012)

Don't know if you can see it, but she's got boogies hanging down


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## Hillsvale (Mar 13, 2012)

Remuda1 said:
			
		

> Don't know if you can see it, but she's got boogies hanging down
> http://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g68/remuda1/d94dc9b1.jpg


Show off! lol

http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=17725&p=2


----------



## Remuda1 (Mar 13, 2012)

Hey Hills, any progress for "ewe"? LOL


----------



## Hillsvale (Mar 13, 2012)

nope... neither of the pure kats ever show much goo but I am seriously frustrated!... I have been stalking her all day and guaranteed she goes while I am asleep.


----------



## Remuda1 (Mar 13, 2012)

You, ewe stalker! Lol, sorry couldn't resist. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you. I've got a nose and one hoof so far. But she's not really realized that she needs to be "bleating out loud" pushing yet. Still.... I have my husband on his way hime


----------



## theawesomefowl (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 13, 2012)

Sending easy birthing, beautiful lamb/s vibes your way!!!!


----------



## Remuda1 (Mar 13, 2012)

Now just pray it's the ONLY one, LOL! We had to pull it. Lamb's not too big but mama was way too small and baby was locked at the shoulders.


----------



## Remuda1 (Mar 13, 2012)

Good mama


----------



## TexasShepherdess (Mar 13, 2012)

Hope its the only one! Hes marked kinda like the lamb I lost afew weeks ago..ram or ewe?


----------



## Remuda1 (Mar 13, 2012)

I always forget to post sex.... It's a ewe and about the fourth one we've had with a round spot on the neck


----------



## boykin2010 (Mar 13, 2012)

Congrats! I had a crazy yearling ewe have a single this morning also! Sadly, it was a ram. 

Wish i had your luck!


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 13, 2012)

Congrats on your new baby lamb)))))  How many more to go?


----------



## SheepGirl (Mar 13, 2012)

Sorry you had to assist, but congrats on the healthy ewe lamb


----------



## Remuda1 (Mar 13, 2012)

Boykin, I REALLY can't complain.... I've seen the threads about everyone having boys and didn't dare comment on a single one, lol. I just tried to figure it out and I think it's four boys and eight girls. That includes the adoptee bottle baby ewe. At one point I was at eight and two. Then we had twin boys.

Bon, ONE more . Tomorrow I will kick the two ewes with the oldest babies (both singles) out of the maternity paddock. I'll keep up the one that had twin rams, today's mama and the ewe that has yet to lamb. I don't think we'll have to wait too long for her. I tried to keep the one that went today up this morning but was unable to sort her out of the flock by myself. I was about to go get alfalfa when I noticed her with the duck tail in he big pasture. So I called them ALL up into the small paddock and when she went down, I let the others out... Never did make it to get alfalfa either :/.

Thanks all for the congrats. I just went and checked on them and that baby's belly is nice and round.  Mama has eaten and had a good long drink so I think all is well.


----------



## Akpahsj (Mar 13, 2012)

Congratulations! I hope everything goes well for your sheep.


----------



## TexasShepherdess (Mar 13, 2012)

lucky gal with all ewe lambs this season....congrats again


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Mar 14, 2012)

Yay!


----------

